# Chaos Daemons Painting Log (among other things [How-To])



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

I recently visited my FLGS (aka BlackKnightgames) for a tournament. I Came in last place. dead last. Got myself a free set of 36 dice as a consolation prize. The dice are worth $10 and it was $20 to enter, so it was a good deal, considering I had a ton of fun.

They are a Transluscent Red! I love them. goes well with my Daemons army. They are also possessed! They always roll 6s! (16.77% of the time...)








I also bought some cool dice off ebay that I will show you all eventually. They are infinitely cooler than those dice in the picture.


 Nevermind my incoherent jargon above. I picked up some paints while I was there, so I could finally begin my work.

I figured I'd share my progress with you all because:
Jezlad wanted a "how to paint Chaos Daemons" In his recent post, Titled Help Your Fellow Heretics!
I wanted to show my thoughts behind painting these cool models. Maybe help some others get some ideas.
I have also just always wanted to have a painting log. Logs are great for motivation!
At the moment, I have
 18 Bloodletters
 20 Pink horrors
 6 makeshift Plaguebearers
 2 Heralds of Khorne
 Tzeentch Sorceror on Chariot
 Azaroth! :3
 Daemon Prince
I also ordered 3 Flamers of Tzeentch from Ebay








$13.00 (awesome)

Cannot wait for these to get here. They look like a blast to paint and play on the table. Might model some flames coming out of their mouth. I have no idea. I guess I Will have to wait until I get my hands on the models.

I have around 1600 points at the moment.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Paints I will most likely be using:
Khador Red Base (Formula P3)
Chaos Black (Citadel)
Cygnar Blue Highlight (formula P3)
Sunburst Yellow (Citadel)
Bleached Bone (Citadel)
Traitor Green (Formula P3)
Morrow White (Formula P3)
Snakebite Leather (Citadel)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Painting the Bloodletters

I wanted something that still kept to the spirit of the red Bloodletters, but did not want it to just look like a normal Bloodletter.

I begin by simply basecoating the model with Khador Red Base










I will then grab a very small amount of Chaos Black and apply it to the back of the Bloodletter, spreading it across the backs of the arms, legs and front of the head until I start to see a very dark brown beginning to appear.



















Black is a very heavy color to work with, so after you apply the drop of black to the Bloodletters back and if it seems to dark, just go over it with a bit of red to lighten it up a bit to a kind of a burnt brown. Brown looks quite nice with red and will compliment the Bleached bone and Snakebite leather for the horns in the future, which I will get to in a minute.

I also plan on researching how to wetblend and apply it to the horns and sword on the models. If anyone has any Wetblending tutorials, I would love to check it out.

I am thinking about applying Morrow White to the horns and sword, then bleached bone, and finish it with Snakebite Leather. thoughts?

for the bloodletter Banner Bearer, I am thinking about taking a passage from the Fortress of Khorne entry on Page 10 of the Chaos Daemons Codex.

_"For it is War - Constant, mindless bloodletting and destruction - that is all Khorne cares for. He cares not who is victorious and who is slain, just that fight until they can fight no more. All that Khorne exists for, all that his entire being is bent towards, is the flow of blood from fresh wounds and the taking of skulls."

_do you think I can fit it all on the banner?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Painting the Pink Horrors

I Start with a quick and dirty basecoat of white

Sorry for the white-on-white image. 









Next, I grab Khador Red Base and (while the white paint is still wet), I basecoat the entire model in red. As I spread the red across the model, it slowly starts to combine with the white to create a unique pink. The spot where your brush originally touched the model first will be the most red/least pink, so if you start to run out of paint on your brush, just do some stroking motions over the spot where your brush touched first to spread the red around and have a better shade of pink and to get some of the red on your crush to go and blend more of the white on his arms or legs.










Think of it as the model being your paint palette and you are mixing your colors on the model itself. The same philosophy applies to applying the black to the Bloodletters back.

Once I have all of the Pink horrors painted pink, I will drybrush them purple by mixing blue and red on a separate piece of paper. The underside of a spare infantry base works well for this. Consider using the square bases you get with any purchase of Chaos Daemons models from GW. You only need to mix one color and the confined space means your mixed color will not spill across the palette and dry up while you are using it. 

It also puts those spare bases to good use.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


My Plaguebearers

These are mostly just in this post because I wanted to get anyones thoughts on the shade of green. I mixed yellow and blue on the model, then threw on some white. Do you think it needs more white? I will drybrush him with Traitor Green later on. It is basically the colour of a Nurgle daemon. 










_This orc was decomposed by the unforgiving Aura of Decay. He was then taken to the Garden of Nurgle and was transformed into a Plaguebearer by dwelling inside a sac of filth for 30 days. _

see? Now it makes so much more sense!


If anyone wants me to make a short video of future painting, go ahead and say so. I would love to do it!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Other cool Stuff related to Chaos Daemons!
I will also post some of my other models that I have put together to fight the endless fight for Supremacy in the realm of Chaos!

Herald of Tzeentch










_If anybody asks, this Tzeentch Sorceror cast a wicked variant of boon of Mutation known as "Daemonic Doppleganger" where the enemy is cloned and becomes the Sorcerors slave! This Sorceror was without a Steed to carry him into the fight, so he cast a mighty spell and cloned a random Fantasy Stegadon just walking around in the 41st millenium. The sorceror also needed the stegadon to go faster, so he cast an unholy spell that gave the Stegadon the Speed of a Slaanesh Fiend and the durability of a Demigod._


Azaroth the Unholy!










This model is awesome. I bought it at Heresy Miniatures. 

It was on sale for 40% off at the time. I payed $55 for it during the sale. In my opinion, it is too expensive now since it is back at full price, but it is a small company so what do you expect?

The wings are also very heavy, so it falls over on its back a lot. Very annoying because the wings occasionally break off because of it. I need to find a way to weight it down on the front. Any ideas? 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Anyways, I portrayed Azaroth picking on a poor space marine trying to crawl away. The base also has a bunch of other stuff thrown in there, such as a power sword, the space marines bolter, a random banner, a small ammo container for an autocannon IIRC, an assault cannon, the space marines legs. IT will all show up when I paint them. I am thinking about painting the base with a flames colour scheme of red, orange and yellow.










I will also alter which God of chaos Azaroth will serve, so I was thinking about painting him all four colors of chaos. His left wing could be tzeentch themed, his right wing could be Slaanech themed, his Legs and arms could be Khorne themed and his torso and head could be Nurgle Themed. Still just a concept though. No idea if it will look good or not. I suppose you will have to wait and see.


Herald of Khorne










This is my Strength 7! Herald of Khorne. At first, he was on a regular infantry Base, but my friend said he should be mounted on a base that was appropriate for a Juggernaut, so it is legal. I cut out a 60mm in diameter circle from the lid of a pizza box and took a piece of polystyrene, then just glued the polystyrene to the 60mm circle and cut the polystyrene to look good. I wanted it to look like he is running up a slight elevation.

My apologies. No _daemonic_ WIP pictures for this guy... 



I was also thinking of drilling a hole or two in the base and putting some _Chaotic_ trees on it for aesthetics. Maybe some kind of Banner. 

He also has an _Unholy_ cape! I gave him Blessing of the Blood god, and it says the Herald of Khorne is adorned with a necklace or _some kind of article of clothing _to protect him from harm, so I gave him an _unholy_ cape to look awesome and hold true to the fluff.

I am going to have to make a second Herald of Khorne using the same application, so I could do an _Unholy_ Tutorial of how I did it if anyone wants. I will take _Daemonic_ pictures of my WIP this time, though.











I will post any _Daemonic_ updates to the Chaos Daemons in the form of _Unholy _new posts in this _Daemonic _thread. 



thanks for Looking! :bye:


"Possessed" Graphic is owned by Possessed (the band). I, in now way, own it. It is just a simple picture I made for the painting log. Edited by me. All credit goes to Vince Stevenson; Logo designer for Possessed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Red text is reserved for official Moderator statements so I have removed it and reduced the other titles to a single colour to match - DTH

Your blending on the model techniques sound interesting: it might be easier to see if you used a video or several intermediate photographs.

I feel that Azeroth would work better as a single palette rather than a divided scheme.

Is he attached to the base as he might balance better if he were further forward.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes he is attached to the base. I also tried gluing him as far forward as I could. I had to keep him back a bit for the Space marine to fit. Thanks for the Reply though.

And I know about the red text thing, but I thought it was just for turning all the lettering red, as if a moderator turns everything red in their post. I only had a few occasional words red. Sorry about that


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought the Bloodletter was doing something oh so very untoward to that tyranid at first glance!!! Interesting ideas however.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> I thought the Bloodletter was doing something oh so very untoward to that tyranid at first glance!!! Interesting ideas however.


LOL you are right. I see it now. thats gross... xD


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Update 1

Got around to painting four more Bloodletters, five more Pink Horrors and also decided to tackle the Herald of Khorne. 











Other factions of Chaos hate to be around each other, so the pink horrors did not want their picture taken with the Bloodletters. It was their decision and there was nothing I could do about it. Tzeentch are very stubborn... >_<

Regardless of the awkward picture, It shows what I have been getting at with my Bloodletters. I decided to darken the skin entirely across the model. I did not want all my Models to be the same shade of red, so I went ahead and did what I wanted to do. 

As I was painting the bloodletters, I thought up a fluff for them and why they are painted the way they are. Here it goes:

_These particular Warmongers of Khorne rarely die in combat, due to their Daemonic Possession and Iron Will to fight on. This results in Khorne not having to summon too many Lesser Daemons to replace the ones that fell in the material World. As a reward for long-term servitude to Khorne, some minions of The Great Blood God have been marked with blackened, unholy Dorsal Fins. It does not stop there, however. Some Minions of Khorne have extended their pride to poison their arms and legs. Even the very Cranium that Controls their movement. As the Lesser Daemons evolve and gain experience on the battlefield, their skin grows darker and darker, sending them down an irreversible path to forever serve khorne. some day, they will be mighty Heralds... someday._

It is a bit short, but it only specifies a single unit. what do you think? 

I purposely made the blackened parts messy, to reflect the randomized growth across the body of the bloodletters. The idea was inspired by Port Wine Stain. Do not Click the link if you are easily disturbed/grossed out. Port Wine Stain is fucking weird.



The Update of change!










Five more Pink Horrors. I mostly took this picture to show off a small conversion that I forgot to mention in the Original Post. Look at his hand:









\m/ \m/

It is the smallest conversion I have ever done. It was also one of my favorites. I noticed one of them already had a hand signal similar to the metal horns, so I decided to just go with it and give them all metal horns! WOO!! Metalhead Pink horrors! xD

Also, the fluff states that Pink horrors cackle and laugh hysterically while whizzing across the battlefield hurling magical flames at the enemy. I don't know about you, but that sounds a lot like a party to me.

_"change Rules All"_


The Victorious One










Here is the Herald of Khorne close-up. I will probably be painting his horns and sword in the next update.










The best part of the model is right above this text. ... You can see the colour I used for the Blackening on the skin of the Bloodletters. It is basically the same colour used across all the bloodletters. There will probably be some people asking where I got the cape, so allow me to answer that now. 

I do not know what kit it's from. Sorry. 










I mostly took this picture to show the gradience of the Hormagaunt going from the tail to the Talons, but it also shows something I messed up on when assembling the Herald; the giant gap between him and the cape... >_<

Anyways, What do you think of the gradient work? should I hold true to my normal tyranid paint scheme? I was also thinking about which direction the flames on the cape will be facing. I liked the way I did it because when he would be standing still, it would look like his cape is on fire (LOL). If the flames were facing the other way, it would look like his cape is on fire while he is riding the Hormagaunt. It is honestly kind of a silly question, but I figured I'd throw it in there for good measure.













this guy is my favorite^^^ I think I'll name him Tzio (zee-o)

DIE BY WARPFIRE!!! \m/ \m/

Thanks for Looking! :bye:


----------

